# Vinotemp score on Craigslist!



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

After pouring through the threads on here I decided to take the plunge and buy a Vineotemp. To say I got lucky would be an understatement. The unit that I found listed on Craigslist was won at a school auction. It was brand new in the box. The couple who won it only wanted the wine that was associated with the bid. Go figure.

Long story short I'm now the proud owner of a new Vineotemp for the low low price of $100! :beerchug:

Thanks to all of the amazing information on here, I've already begun assembling the requisite things needed to get this bad boy rolling. My VT is now gently resting and getting itself acclimated with the surroundings. I figure based on what I read, it will air out just in time for the arrival of the Heartfelt beads.

Since I live in Houston and we have high humidity, I'm debating whether or not to purchase fans. My house sits at a constant 73 degrees, so temperature regulation shouldn't be to bad.

I also am going to try my hand at building shelves out of Spanish cedar. Figured it would be a "project" to keep me busy.

I'm looking forward to filling this dude up!


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

We definitely need pictures. We love pictures.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes pictures are a good thing!  and Grats on the deal! 

Oh.. I just remembered, you're a new guy too... you cant post pics yet... bummer


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks fellas!

As soon as I get past the "proby" period I'll post some pictures.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice hookup.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

wow i thought my 21 bottle for 200 was a good deal. nice pick up


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

I stopped by Fry's today and picked up two unique fans. They are 47.28 CFM and powered by a USB, plus they have an adjustable speed knob which I thought was an added bonus. These little dudes went for $13.99.

Based on what I've read on here, it sounds like the Vinotemp is a bit dark. So I also picked up two LED strips which might be a shade "blingy". They're remote controlled and allow you to change the color of the LED. What can I say I'm easily amused.

The Heartfelt 65% Beads have also been ordered, plus a hygrometer. If all goes right I'll start on it next weekend.

I'll be documenting the build so that once I can post pictures, you can call share in my little experiment.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice buy enjoy!:martini:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like a fun project. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

You should be able to still post pictures by doing attachments. If you click Post Reply instead of using the Quick Reply box, there's an option below the box you type in with a button labled "Manage Attachments." Click that, and upload your images there. They'll show up as thumbnails at the bottom of your post that can be clicked on to see full size.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Great Score and at a Super price! What size is it and is it thermo electric or compressor?


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

marked said:


> f you click Post Reply instead of using the Quick Reply box, there's an option below the box you type in with a button labled "Manage Attachments." Click that, and upload your images there.


Thank you for the tip, as I start the project I'll make sure to use this option.



MrMayorga said:


> Great Score and at a Super price! What size is it and is it thermo electric or compressor?


It's a 28 bottle unit model # VT-28TEDS-T and is thermo electric.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice Nab!!!!!!! :nod:


:rockon:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i am now trolling craigslist for my own VinoTemp. All the threads on here have convinced me. Congrats on the great find. Post some pics of your project.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Halen said:


> It's a 28 bottle unit model # VT-28TEDS-T and is thermo electric.


Nice grab! Looks like that's a $300 unit.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I think I need a Vinotemp...why do nice things always cost me more money?*


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *I think I need a Vinotemp...why do nice things always cost me more money?*


I find it best to just use "Woman Logic" (and yes, that's an oxymoron :evil: ). When you want something expensive, try to find the most expensive place you can to buy it from, then go looking for a sale. Using the above example, a $300 Vinotemp for $100. You just "saved" $200!!

Although, I find women are oddly immune to that logic when it is used against them... :behindsofa:


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Attention all Houston area Puffers: Unless you're selling, please stay off Craigslist until I find one of these. But seriously - nice find!

How are you planning on running USB fans, etc. inside the Vinotemp? Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *I think I need a Vinotemp...why do nice things always cost me more money?*


Nah you don't just freeze your stash. The cigars i sent you where frozen. You could leave them at 80 degree temps nothings gonna hatch.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> Attention all Houston area Puffers: Unless you're selling, please stay off Craigslist until I find one of these. But seriously - nice find!
> 
> How are you planning on running USB fans, etc. inside the Vinotemp? Looking forward to the photos.


LOL -- I was very lucky scoring this unit new in box for the price I did. I'd been watching Craigslist for sometime and it was timing.

As for the USB fans, not sure how I'm going to implement them into the overall setup -- but I'll find a way! I'm thinking about hacking into the main controller unit that controls the Vinotemp. Not sure if I can do this or not, but worth a shot. If this is not an option, thinking about going with a PID control unit. This device has the ability to monitor and control temperature. Worth a shot.


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

I believe USB is 5v DC, so you could cut of the USB connector end and wire it to a battery array of around 5V. Three tripple A's in series is what 4.5 V. I think I would rather be under the 5V than over. The other option is get a car cigar lighter USB adapter and wire that to a 12V battery and let it convert to 5V.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

dude you got lucky, I've been searching for a bargain for the past month, $100 could only get me one with a broken fan


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Most of the stuff arrived today, still need to get the Spanish Cedar. Not sure if it's worth the hassle of building them, kicking around the idea of ordering shelves and drawers.

After loading the Heartfelt beads and closing the door, the RH jumped up quickly to over 68%. Not sure if this is supposed to happen this quickly, so we'll see if it stabilizes. I only have a few empty boxes so they were stuck in there as well.

The main project will be a bit delayed due to upcoming travel. Glad to get the unit on it's way to stabilization!

If you have any tips or suggestions on how to make this bad boy better, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Has anyone seen the vinotemp humidor? It holds about a 100 cigars.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just picked up my second 28 bottle for $120. It still had the cardboard inside and the owners manual. Never been used! I have been looking for months!


----------

